

Ask HN: Popups to capture emails? - thomaaas

Hi HN!<p>A lot of wordpress website have popups to ask for emails address. Sometimes they appear at the center of the screen after some reading, and sometimes it&#x27;s in the bottom right corner.<p>I&#x27;d like to do the same for my website, which is custom built. Do you know which free plugin &#x2F; service should I use? I&#x27;m just looking for the popup, not the email integration.<p>All my google search so far have only showed me wordpress plugins.<p>Thanks!
======
drakmail
[http://witget.com/](http://witget.com/)

